# I wish I was unemployed again



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

After leaving my previous job I had about six weeks of unemployment, during which time all I could think about was getting back on the ladder and working again. Now I have a new job, I just want to lay in bed fapping and eating doritos all day. Why does life have to be so cruel?


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

A break from work is nice, but to be unemployed for long periods is no fun.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Callsign said:


> An idle person wants relief from boredom, or untaxing periods of thought, while an engaged person wants relief from work?


The human mind is just insatiable. The other night I convinced myself I wanted some fast food and, after spending £5, took two bites before throwing it away. We live in hope of better things to come, but they never do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does your job cause you to have panic attacks? Super stressful? Maybe just find a more laid back job :stu.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

boas said:


> Why does life have to be so cruel?


Life only makes sense if you are rich and powerful .


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

No man don't.
It just makes you weak and undesireable.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah but if you stay home you have no money to spend.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hell no. Unemployment is my second worst fear. I need that safety net a job provides.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I know that feel. Unemployment sucks. Employment sucks. I just wanna be retired forever. Bring on death


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

get a data input/ entry job.... 

low stress... low anxiety... very very dull .. repetitive....routine....probably no customer service..or telephone work... OK/ good pay.
better hope they have wifi and you can listen to YouTube playlist while typing and typing and typing...... 

this is what I'm gonna look for


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I know that feel. Unemployment sucks. Employment sucks. I just wanna be retired forever. Bring on death


retired and unemployed are the same... except that the pension Is ( unfathomably) more than the unemployment benefit.

why they pay you more money when retired people do nothing but sit and watch game shows and eat hobnobs I don't know.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> get a data input/ entry job....
> 
> low stress... low anxiety... very very dull .. repetitive....routine....probably no customer service..or telephone work... OK/ good pay.
> better hope they have wifi and you can listen to YouTube playlist while typing and typing and typing......
> ...


same. thats what i want. but not getting any luck atm. they're not very well paid though.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's not the unemployment that sucks, it's the lack of money.


----------



## rwewewe (Jan 8, 2016)

boas said:


> After leaving my previous job I had about six weeks of unemployment, during which time all I could think about was getting back on the ladder and working again. Now I have a new job, I just want to lay in bed fapping and eating doritos all day. Why does life have to be so cruel?


Well what is your job?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I know that feel. Unemployment sucks. Employment sucks. I just wanna be retired forever. Bring on death


Yeah, if you look at it from a relative way, death seems to be the only solution.
When I was working, I was just glad to be home after a hard day (physical work mostly, because I suck at doing paper work, always mess it up).
Now that I'm unemployed, I feel like scum that needs to be cleaned away and thrown into the trash.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> same. thats what i want. but not getting any luck atm. they're not very well paid though.


theyre dont sound bad tho. wouldnt getting 11k to 14 k a year not be too bad for a start...?.... still a good deal more than benefit handouts. i have found out that a very similar title is database administrator... some of these can be fairly good pay. i think i saw some at 18k.. recently yet they seem a good deal the same stuff. its gonna depend on what company .

what i have read ,some people say they are very low stress and low responsibility, so low anxiety, but you have to be able to concentrate for a long time tho and not make any typing mistakes... and they say they can be very boring and routine..... but if you dont have to speak to twa*s on phones or do customer service, you could listen to music or radio all day while working

it also said they generally dont requite any real special qualifications apart from being able to use a computer and be able to type at a reasonable speed... or 'have familiarity with computer keyboard '' lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

boas said:


> After leaving my previous job I had about six weeks of unemployment, during which time all I could think about was getting back on the ladder and working again. Now I have a new job, I just want to lay in bed fapping and eating doritos all day. Why does life have to be so cruel?


I feel the same way after being on vacation for a month and now already back.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hylar said:


> A break from work is nice, but to be unemployed for long periods is no fun.


honestly, I could be unemployed the rest of my life and be completely happy and self productive. Living with parents helps too

I also liked being employed but I was also poor as hell.


----------

